
WordPress 5.0 “Bebo” - janvdberg
https://wordpress.org/news/2018/12/bebo/
======
CM30
I've been playing around with Gutenberg for the last few weeks or so, and to
be honest?

It's just not the right setup for a post editor. It's okay as a site builder
if you put a decent amount of work into creating your own blocks and what not,
and I suspect it may have a niche on very large media sites which have a bunch
of overly complicated article layouts.

But for your average Joe, it's just awkward and makes posting simple posts
more tedious/waste more time than it needs to be.

It also shouldn't have been merged into core already either, given the
software clearly isn't ready and basic things like accessibility aren't up to
par. It's also really poor timing given that many sites are getting ready for
Christmas, and retailers likely won't want to have to teach their staff a
whole new editor in order to add products or deals at the most lucrative time
of year.

God help any agencies too. Those guys will be working round the clock to try
and fix client sites broken by the new editor (or angry customers yelling at
them about how they can't figure out how to write content any more).

Not a good move guys.

~~~
CM30
Okay, I've now tested it on my main site, and I can definitely confirm that
it's not a good fit for blog posts/news articles. Took me forever to post a
simple 300 word article, in part because of all the random spaces it kept
removing when I copied in paragraphs from my text editor.

It's also way too 'big' in general; the UI is a pain to scroll past and find
things in. Definitely gonna go back to the Classic Editor if the next few
posts don't go better than that one.

------
scarecrowbob
I'm stoked on gutenburg and all. When it gets there with a11y, I'll be happy
to endorse it for our users.

But it's also been fun to try and come up with some tooling so we can
automatically install the classic editor plugin on the 300 or so sites that we
manage on a variety of hosts, with a variety of methods of managing them.

What's been extra fun is that one of our main hosts is finally forcing
everyone from PHP5.6 to PHP7.2 this month, so I've been having to go in and
hand test every site and install shims for stuff like
mysql_real_escape_string.

To be clear, I think that both GB and PHP7.2 are necessary advancements. I
just wish that I had better testing strategies in place... but that is my own
fault. I've been lighting candles for the folks who have fewer technical
skills and resources than my small company has.

~~~
bovermyer
PHP 7.3 just released today, too.

------
camillomiller
The Classic Editor Plugin is a life saver for small freelance Wordpress
Developers. The big problem with Gutenberg is not the editor itself, but the
many ways in which it breaks largely used solutions like Advanced Custom
Fields. Building the new Blocks is an infinitely more convoluted and complex
way to extend the editor than custom fields. I wish Gutenbger just had a
better support for that.

------
lioeters
This version is the last straw which makes clear that I need to move my
business (and clients) away from WordPress.

The new block editor doesn't offer anything for our purposes, and in fact
breaks most existing sites built as content management systems (custom post
types and fields). Sure, they say I can install their "classic editor" plugin
on all the sites - but, aside from sites of clients with whom I've lost touch
(in which case the sites will just break upon core update), I'm disappointed
in how they've rolled out this change seemingly without regard to a
significant portion of the community raising concerns. I mean, just look at
the reviews in Gutenberg's plugin repo..

For me, it means using a fork of the last "good" version (4.9.8) - possibly
ClassicPress - for the near term, and transitioning to other solutions (static
sites, React/Preact fullstack) over the long term. During the process, we plan
to "encapsulate" WordPress for use as a headless CMS, as a data backend to be
swapped out eventually.

------
CodeWriter23
I tried Gutenberg and uninstalled it in less than 10 minutes. It might be
awesome but the onboarding didn’t get me there. Builders like Divi and Visual
Composer can have a steep learning curve but at least they lead you through
it.

